# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Box Gutter repairs

## Pulse

Hi all, 
I know, box gutters are cr*p but I need some advice. I've got a place with about 2 15m runs of box guttering with a kliplock concealed fixing roof. They are made of stepped galvanised steel lined with fibreglass. There were 2 cracks that I temporarily patched with bitumen paint which lasted about a year. 
The roof plumbers I've spoken to are keen to replace, which could be expensive since it is under the A/C plant and roof may need lifting. 
I'm keen to use a waterproofing flexible membrane for a 10 years life hopefully. 
The third option is called Guttsa which are glued on liners. 
Any advice including materials to use is appreciated. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I'd get the gutter replaced with a new gal section - no problem getting them rolled in a single length (although delivery and handling would be an issue!) but 7.5m lengths with a single join would be no dramas.  If the roofers can get the old gutter out without lifting the roof (probably lots of cutting old gutter into pieces) then the new gutter can be rolled and dropped in... 
The polymer product looks fine but I'd be worried about the steps in your existing gutter and how the polymer would behave over time trying to cope with the changes in level over a point load....wear points often quickly end up being failure points.

----------


## woodbe

Who designs gutters like that? Any overflow has only one place to go - inside the roof. 
I'd go with the new galv. 
woodbe.

----------


## Pulse

Thanks Guys,  
I'll see how the quotes come out... 
Pulse

----------


## bklooger

mate try zincalume . it is easy to flip in a new box gutter and flash to the capping. i would suggest cutting overflows out thru the wall depending on the site.

----------


## looseless

> mate try zincalume . it is easy to flip in a new box gutter and flash to the capping. i would suggest cutting overflows out thru the wall depending on the site.

  WHAT HE SAID!   :Arrow Up: 
Any patch up job would be just that.......... a patch up job.   
Install a new zincalume gutter.  You may be able to pull the apron flashing out and flip or roll in the new gutter.  If you can't get it out just make the gutter a bit smaller and attach a new flashing to the old flashing. 
  Make sure that you pack the gutter boards or supports so that the new gutter has continuous fall to the rain head or downpipe.   If the gutter runs water well, it will stay cleaner and last much longer.  Definitely need overflows thru parapet or rainhead. 
Good luck amigo. :Biggrin:  :2thumbsup:

----------

